# Confixx Reloaded nicht :((



## TMG (25. Januar 2005)

Hiho,

erstens: Ein Bild sgt mehr als tausend Worte, deshalb hier:







Zweitens:
Mein Problem ist, dass die E-Mails, die ich eingerichtet habe, nicht zugägnlich sind. Man kann sich einloggen aber es ist nichts eingerichtet.
Genauso mit den FTP-Usern.
Den Apache hab ich auch schon über SSH restartet. Hat nichts gebracht. Mein Provider sagte, ich müsse mich damit allein auseinandersetzen. Habt ihr vieleicht eine Idee, wie man da was machen könnte 

Ich bin am Verzweifeln.


Vielen Danke


Grüße,
Christian Rosick


----------



## TMG (26. Januar 2005)

Für alle, die das selbe Problem hatte hier die Lösung:

per SSH aufm root einloggen und folgendes eingeben:

shutdown -r now


schon sollte alles wieder  


Grüße,
Christian


----------



## Ben Ben (28. Januar 2005)

Was soll denn ein pauschaler reboot helfen?
Erinnert mich etwas an die schlauen Windowstipps, wenn was nicht geht, neustarten... tsss

Was heisst denn deine E-Mails sind nicht zugänglich?
Fehler beim Abrufen / Versenden? -> Fehlermeldung?
Analog zu dem E-Mailrpoblem, wie genau äussert es sich, das du via ftp nicht draukommst? Klappt es mit dem standardmässigem webX user pro eingerichtetem Benutzer nicht? Handelt es sich um zusätzliche ftp-accounts für entsprechende User?

Welches Linux? Suse / Debain / ? ?
Welche Confixx-Version? 2.x, 3.x?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Januar 2005)

Ich würd ja mal nachschauen, ob die Confixx-Lizenz verlängert wurde.


----------

